# Are your preps causing you stress



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

During and after shtf events we count on our preparations or storage for survival or comfort, we canned and dry all kinds of food items to keep our standard of comfort up to part with our regular non-shtf days but sometimes we actually go over board and stress ourselves too much, putting too much effort, time or money on our survival preparations, I`m guilty of that too but I have come to the conclusion based on past experiences as a child and adult that too much can actually lead to trouble and headaches ;trouble because you always have to be on the lookout for your supplies, who is around the corner trying to get at them or who can I trust etc and headaches because of the time involved in caring for all the supplies,rotation,proper storage conditions,the actual time involved in preparations and during an event you can actually suffer losses. The old American west, the Spanish frontier missions, my own life as a child “family history” comes to mind when I think of my own preparations today. Water, dry milk, dry drinks, lard, dry meats/fish, dry fruits and tubers, flour, can milk, coffee, Potassium Bitartrate or Cream of Tartar and Sodium Bicarbonate or Baking Soda (baking-sanitation-cleaning) and by mixing this two you get baking powder, beans, corn, rice, sugar, honey, vinegar, and plenty of olive oil I do keep on hand and of course I do some caning for days that I really don`t want to cook or I can buy meats at a discount and canned me some stews,chilli,soups,sauces,etc. I stop canning butter, cheese, juices, and many other things that I have never had any used for in shtf situations and my location (Big Boring City) has a lot to do with my preps, I don`t think any of my neighbors know what a canner is or looks like so I have nobody to barter/trade with in any event.
Just my situation guys.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

What are you saying? I always have trouble with your point--is there one??

An ulterior motive for prepping?? 

Mine is to stay alive as long as I can--screw the neighbors or the art of bartering!!


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I think prepping ought to relieve the stress of worrying about disasters.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Answer to the op ... NO!
If my "preps" were causing me stress then I would be doing it wrong. In times of drought our family has had enough feed for all of our livestock for an entire year. Every one around us was forced to sell their animals at the worst possible times, pay huge amounts to buy feed for what they were keeping, even sell some land or declare bankruptcy. That is STRESS, we had some hard decisions to make; sell feed at fantastic prices to help out neighbors, buy land or livestock at great prices etc. but nowhere near what those in the opposite position were faced with. So when I look at the hundreds of bales stacked and rotated for just such an occasion I see security, prudence, and it makes me feel good (despite the comments others make from time to time on "better business practices") Sure it takes some time and money to keep and rotate those supplies but over the years it has returned that amount many-fold, though even if it hadn't it would be a CHEAP price to pay for true insurance/assurance. 

I feel the same about everything I consider a "prep".


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Occasionally I have a few worrisome thoughts about whether I have enough of something but it doesn't last long. I just remember what I grew up with and managed to survive. For the most part I worry less knowing we won't starve for a while.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Are my preps causing me stress?

They used to for sure!!!! Heck I worried about everything! Do I have any water, how much, can I get more, how long will that last...????!!!??? FOOD! What do I have in canned goods, how long will it last, could I survive for how long on what I have...???!!!???

Then, I sat back, had an adult beverage and thought about it all. Back in NE PA I never really thought about it. We always had some supplies, a way to keep warm, the creek and ways to provide light. No issues. Since I moved to NC it has been different. Long story short I thought, Ok. What am I preparing for?

A few days of no electric? A week of the same? 10 days snowed in like in Jan 2000? I rushed to get enough to survive a few days, then a week, then 10 days... After that I slowed down and took a serious look at prepping. Ok, I can hold out a month now, maybe longer if I ration, what now?

What if a storm comes through and takes everything I have away!!!! I'm back to nothing!!! Ok, maybe I can cache some things! I thought of all the different scenario's that COULD happen and drove myself nuts.

Pour another brandy and sit back. I cannot prepare for EVERYTHING that MIGHT happen, I can prepare for things that might happen though. I became calmer. I had another adult beverage. There is only so much I can do.

My plan was that inflation is going to kill my purchasing power. We see that happening already. I bought things that I knew I would need that would cost more tomorrow. As I accumulated 'things' and watched the actual prices of them go up, I relaxed some. Let me think of an example... Ah! Those leather gloves with the wide wrists that used to be $0.50 each and are now $2 or $3 each? A pair of them will last many years, as long as you remember where you put them the last time you used them that is! But, I have a box of them that I can always go to and have a fresh pair if needed. 

FOOD!!!! I need to eat to survive!!! So, I slowly built up a stock of FD #10's. With each case that was delivered I felt more relaxed. The list goes on with water filtration, food, shelter, warmth, lighting... 

Then I thought back to when I only had a weeks worth of supplies. What if that is all I ever would really need? I then took stock of what I have accumulated. I'm not a farmer like some here to where I need to make sure the stock is looked after, it is only myself and the puppy. I am soooo far ahead of most of the sheeple!!! Heck, even being able to survive a few days is better than most.

I came to the realization that my stress was unfounded. I was worried about trying to prepare for EVERYTHING that MIGHT happen and couldn't prepare for it all. So, relax, have an adult beverage, or a cup of herbal tea (hopefully from your garden!). Anything you have so far puts you that much further ahead of the general population. I might not have 100,000 rounds of ammunition or 20 years worth of food or 50,000 gallons of water stored BUT! I have more than most people. If things get bad enough that I will have to survive forever on what I can produce, it ain't gona happen. I CAN hold out for longer than most. That takes a ton of the stress out. Whatever little you have already done is much more than most, be happy with that.

OH! And remember.... Make sure you have enough solar panels and batteries to be able to record the next episode of the dancing show!!! I heard on the nightly news that the blonde gal and the Hollywood hunk do something spectacular!!!!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

cowboyhermit said:


> Answer to the op ... NO!
> If my "preps" were causing me stress then I would be doing it wrong. In times of drought our family has had enough feed for all of our livestock for an entire year. Every one around us was forced to sell their animals at the worst possible times, pay huge amounts to buy feed for what they were keeping, even sell some land or declare bankruptcy. That is STRESS, we had some hard decisions to make; sell feed at fantastic prices to help out neighbors, buy land or livestock at great prices etc. but nowhere near what those in the opposite position were faced with. So when I look at the hundreds of bales stacked and rotated for just such an occasion I see security, prudence, and it makes me feel good (despite the comments others make from time to time on "better business practices") Sure it takes some time and money to keep and rotate those supplies but over the years it has returned that amount many-fold, though even if it hadn't it would be a CHEAP price to pay for true insurance/assurance.
> 
> I feel the same about everything I consider a "prep".


I'm with dear cowboyhermit here...EVERY time I open that door to that bedroom-turned-storage-room, I am smiling from one ear to the other.
Stressed is NOT in my vocabulary. Not with what I have accomplished in 5 years.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I put my faith in the the Lord to provide for me everyday! So far so good! No worry's!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

JayJay said:


> What are you saying? I always have trouble with your point--is there one??
> 
> An ulterior motive for prepping??
> 
> Mine is to stay alive as long as I can--screw the neighbors or the art of bartering!!


Point....none at all just an observation that many prepared for peace of mind and security like me, I just like to have it simple, get it.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

readytogo said:


> Point....none at all just an observation that many prepared for peace of mind and security like me, I just like to have it simple, get it.


Not yet--expand maybe and I might.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

I might be still behind the curve, but I'm still ahead of the game, so I just keep on rolling with the projects, but stop to smell the roses, (OK the flowers haven't even thought about sprout'n here yet) but the birds are starting to move around and I can see a little grass between the melting snow piles, so nature is trying to rebuild itself once again. Stress level... Defcon 1


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

More I prep, less I stress. And I'm geared real low to start with


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

HardCider said:


> More I prep, less I stress. And I'm geared real low to start with


lol I hear ya. I don't worry about anything. What can worrying do? Does it actually fix anything? no. Does it get anything done? no. There no point to worrying in my mind. It's a waste of energy and time really.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Question if prepping is a way of life how can it cause stress? I believe that having food stores saves money for starters buying in bulk cost less per pound than buying as needed. Which is what most people do. By rotating instead of running to market everytime something runs low I can take advantage of sales. So in the end what I actually spend is less. Personally less money spent equals less stress. I don't worry about people trying to get my things mainly because OPSEC is more than just an acronym. Also everything is not in the same place this lessens the chance of loosing everything at once. Finally understanding that prepping is not a 100% guarantee that I will survive come what may. I have to find peace in the fact that I have done my best but my fate rest in the hands of the almighty. So no my preps don't cause me any stress.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

I do admit I get stressed trying to find places to keep everything... We invested in big barrels to put stuff in just to find it's gets condensation


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Woody said:


> OH! And remember.... Make sure you have enough solar panels and batteries to be able to record the next episode of the dancing show!!! I heard on the nightly news that the blonde gal and the Hollywood hunk do something spectacular!!!!


This made me laugh out loud! You obviously have as much disdain and contempt as I do!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Beaniemaster2 said:


> . We invested in big barrels to put stuff in just to find it's gets condensation


Do what I do and toss in a little dry ice before sealing it. 
The C02 settles to the bottom, and since the dry ice releases gas it is always purging the air (and moisture) out the top.

You should be left with no air inside, just pure dry C02.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Why would anyone stress out over having the 72 hours worth of supplies that FEMA recommends? I am up to 96 hours worth of supplies now, just for good measure and peace of mind.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Why would anyone stress out over having the 72 hours worth of supplies that FEMA recommends? I am up to 96 hours worth of supplies now, just for good measure and peace of mind.


I just bet you do, and if I know you, you have something special for a Sunday brunch in case the emergency falls on the weekend


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't stress over FEMA either.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

What I am stocking up for:

*Authentic Louisiana Red Beans and Rice*

Ingredients Edit and Save
Original recipe makes 8 servings Change Servings

1 pound dry kidney beans
1/4 cup olive oil
1 large onion, chopped
1 green bell pepper, chopped
2 tablespoons minced garlic
2 stalks celery, chopped
6 cups water
2 bay leaves
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1/4 teaspoon dried sage
1 tablespoon dried parsley
1 teaspoon Cajun seasoning
1 pound andouille sausage, sliced

and-
4 cups water
2 cups long grain white rice

Directions

Rinse beans, and then soak in a large pot of water overnight.
In a skillet, heat oil over medium heat. Cook onion, bell pepper, garlic, and celery in olive oil for 3 to 4 minutes.
Rinse beans, and transfer to a large pot with 6 cups water. Stir cooked vegetables into beans. Season with bay leaves, cayenne pepper, thyme, sage, parsley, and Cajun seasoning. Bring to a boil, and then reduce heat to medium-low. Simmer for 2 1/2 hours.
Stir sausage into beans, and continue to simmer for 30 minutes.
Meanwhile, prepare the rice. In a saucepan, bring water and rice to a boil. Reduce heat, cover, and simmer for 20 minutes. Serve beans over steamed white rice.

Yum yum!


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

LincTex said:


> What I am stocking up for:
> 
> *Authentic Louisiana Red Beans and Rice*
> 
> ...


WHEN'S DINNER?? :droolie:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

How far are you away from the middle of Texas?

If I know you are coming, I'll fire up the pit 

I'll make sure Davarm and Moby can make it, too!!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Prepping is what I do to avoid stress. Building shelves, stocking shelves, rearranging shelves, building more shelves, finding that I am getting low on an item or at least down to where I need to look for a sale, finding that I don't have something like comet in long term storage because hey, I only use a can every lustrum or so. These are fun things.

I've had to worry about how long I would be able to feed myself without begging. That is stress.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Stressed well kinda..I always feel like I'm way behind everyone else on here. I guess it has to do with my work. I'm never home long enough to get ALL I want done but then again if I don't work I can't get crap saved/done!!!!!I am proud that I got moved to what I think is a safer area and I have tons and tons and tons of plans and ideas,it's just slow going at times.I do buy and when I find bargains stock up..I did start a long while ago with some of the basics.water filter,lights(solar generator)and others for back up.Storage,seeds and on and on.I think my main thing is I feel so "scattered" since I'm still working on the "tin mansion"once that is done and I have a safer place to keep/store my "stuff" I will be MUCH less stressed out......But again as usual it's that time again; as I leave next week to go back out to sea.So my Son and I are off to our union hall in Ft Lauderdale to look for work!!! Send good thoughts our way and I hope a g$$d money ship this time around!


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

LincTex said:


> This made me laugh out loud! You obviously have as much disdain and contempt as I do!


OMG... Don't forget recording Downton Abbey!!! hahahaha 

My stuff is stored in 55 metal barrels... any food is vacuum packed but I also have a lot of Paper Towels and toilet paper, bedding, clothes, etc stored in them...

Surely I don't put dry ice in that stuff plus they are not totally air tight??????

Any other suggestions???? Thanks


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Surely I don't put dry ice in that stuff plus they are not totally air tight??????
> Any other suggestions???? Thanks


It doesn't need to be totally airtight, just close to it. You should be able to achieve that. The dry ice would expel the air, which is where most of any water vapor is present. Even if the barrel breathes ever so slightly, as long as you aren't in a humid place like Panama you shouldn't get much water vapor back inside again.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

CO2 is heavier than air so as the dry ice sublimates it pushes the room air out the top. 

You can also put a desiccant in each container.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

gabbyj310 said:


> Stressed well kinda..I always feel like I'm way behind everyone else on here. I guess it has to do with my work. I'm never home long enough to get ALL I want done but then again if I don't work I can't get crap saved/done!!!!!I am proud that I got moved to what I think is a safer area and I have tons and tons and tons of plans and ideas,it's just slow going at times.I do buy and when I find bargains stock up..I did start a long while ago with some of the basics.water filter,lights(solar generator)and others for back up.Storage,seeds and on and on.I think my main thing is I feel so "scattered" since I'm still working on the "tin mansion"once that is done and I have a safer place to keep/store my "stuff" I will be MUCH less stressed out......But again as usual it's that time again; as I leave next week to go back out to sea.So my Son and I are off to our union hall in Ft Lauderdale to look for work!!! Send good thoughts our way and I hope a g$$d money ship this time around!


If you have done any prepping whatsoever, you are ahead of 97% of the population.


----------

